# problem in paying fee for saqa's evaluation of foreign qualifications



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

hi,

i have a problem in making saqa fee for evaluation of foreign qualifications... as we now we need to pay 960 for processing in 10 days +126 rands = 1086 rands...

now my doubt is... i need to make this transaction from india.. banks in my locality does'nt directly deal with ZAR( south african rands ) instead they convert indian currency to USD which will b equivalent to 1086 ZAR( i will pay for this conversion & handling charges seperately) and forward it standard bank and then standard bank will convert tht usd to zar and deposit it into saqa's account.... standard bank will also charge for this conversion from that transacted amount... if they do it.. amount which has 2 b deposited to saqa's account will fall short than 1086 zar... i want to pay enough amount so that even if they charge from the amount which i pay it should b equal or above 1086 after converting it to zar from usd..

can some please tell me how much should i pay in this scenario if not how much standard bank will charge for converting tht usd to zar???


thanks in advance


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Don't you have a trusted friend/relative in RSA to do this for you directly? I have a colleague who hails from India, he had problems with paying for SAQA evaluation from India. The funds got delayed by more than two months and someone had to do it for him here in South Africa.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

@ skilled

thanks for the quick reply bro 

yep i have a friend in cape town... wt exactly should i ask him to do?? deposit the amount in saqa's account and send me a soft copy of the Cash deposit slip??? but saqa's says "Pro forma invoice :
At the end of the on-line application process you will be able to print out a paper application, which can also be used as a pro forma invoice." 

will it do if i ask my to deposit 1086 zar in saqa's account n send me the soft copy of tht cash deposit slip and after getting it i attach the xerox copy of tht deposit slip along with my application which iam about to courier frm india????


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

killerkrish said:


> @ skilled
> 
> thanks for the quick reply bro
> 
> ...


Hi again Killerkrish, 

You just need your friend to scan across the proof of of payment, you then print that out and put that with your application.


----------

